# Trek into the perth hills



## Kc_read (Oct 1, 2011)

Just a few bobtails, was fairly dissapointed but can't always get what you want


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 1, 2011)

what an AMAZING shingleback!!!
thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kc_read (Oct 2, 2011)

haha my pleasure, was only out with my brother walking the dog when we found them  wasnt expecting anything really


----------



## 69blottfilms69 (Oct 2, 2011)

So nice looking.
Where do you walk in the hills?


----------



## Kc_read (Oct 2, 2011)

just above armadale theres a few national parks really nice open tracks all over the place, plenty of other wild life aswell so peaceful


----------



## 69blottfilms69 (Oct 2, 2011)

oh yeah cool seen any snakes?


----------



## Kc_read (Oct 2, 2011)

nah not yet :/ apparantly its supposed to riddled with death adders and dugites but no sightings (not that id get close to any of those) just alot of the shingles really


----------



## 69blottfilms69 (Oct 2, 2011)

In the bush where i go looking in one spot
Its very open,pea gravel and little plants
there a a few sheets of tin metal i lifted one up and there where 2 thick tailed geckos 
and under the other one there was just one

then in the bush near me there are old roof tiles laying in the bush and i found a snake what was cool and a red gecko what was cool me and my mate have no idea and have been trying to work it out
but if you see and flat rocks or flat metal o tiles use a big stick and see whats under 
you never know what you might find


----------



## Kc_read (Oct 2, 2011)

yeh we tried all that, the dog makes it a bit easier  seems to be able to sniff any critters from miles away just got keep a hold on the leash dont want any accidents


----------



## Snowman (Oct 2, 2011)

Found this one a Hillary's a while back.


----------



## Kc_read (Oct 2, 2011)

i love how diverce bobtails actually are, i used to live up in muchea and right on our door steep we use to get nice brown ones, thats such i nice color you found there my next addition to my family is gonna be a pair of bobtails


----------



## lizardman59 (Oct 3, 2011)

that is a very nice looking shingle go up to the kalamunda area and go looking in the bush around lesmurdie and stuff i think u will find a bit more but i would still be happy with those shingles there stunning


----------



## Matt-to-the-K (Oct 3, 2011)

Wow very nice!

Is that around the bedfordale area?
I saw an amazing orange/red bobtail a couple weeks ago at work. Just off stirling highway, and another crossing the road near yanchep today!! They are definitely coming out


----------



## Kc_read (Oct 3, 2011)

Nah it was just around the corner from armahole maccas near the old quarry if anyone's familiar with that area, and Omg that quarry is amazing so untouched since it close its all slate so its teeming with reptiles


----------



## Matt-to-the-K (Oct 3, 2011)

No idea where a quarry is round there. I know where the narry is!! Unfortunately

Love how you called it armahole too


----------



## Treknotechelaps (Oct 6, 2011)

Good find, the subspecies _asper_ in the east are no way as colourful as the western _rugosa_. Beautiful specimen and awesome colours!


----------

